# gogol bordello, lousiana, thursday!



## cyberfairy (Nov 29, 2005)

hello..just to say, am off to see fab gypsy ukranian rock folk band gogol bordello on thursday at the Lousiana, Bristol...haven't heard their music yet but they sound most wonderous and if any urbanites going, would be great to see you


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 29, 2005)

they're fucking ace.

if i was in bristol i'd go.


----------



## 3_D (Nov 29, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hello..just to say, am off to see fab gypsy ukranian rock folk band gogol bordello on thursday at the Lousiana, Bristol...haven't heard their music yet but they sound most wonderous and if any urbanites going, would be great to see you


Nice one. Can I equally recommend you go down the Louie on FRIDAY night (2nd Jan) to check out Bristol-based singer/songwriter Gavin Thorpe. Previously signed to Atlantic Records in america this boy is FUCKING AWESOME.

"Bristol based singer songwriter boasting a stunning voice, an arsenal of cheeky onstage asides and looks to match. Bastard"
Venue Magazine

"The quality of Gavin Thorpe's songs set him apart from his contemporaries"
Mark Taylor, This is Bristol


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 29, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> Nice one. Can I equally recommend you go down the Louie on FRIDAY night (2nd Jan) to check out Bristol-based singer/songwriter Gavin Thorpe. Previously signed to Atlantic Records in america this boy is FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> "Bristol based singer songwriter boasting a stunning voice, an arsenal of cheeky onstage asides and looks to match. Bastard"
> Venue Magazine
> ...


sounds cool but already plans for Friday I'm afraid..will keep my eyes out for him again though...


----------



## 3_D (Nov 29, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> sounds cool but already plans for Friday I'm afraid..will keep my eyes out for him again though...


Looked up Gogul Bordello and see we're talking "Gypsy punk cabaret...Russian fiddler, Jewish guitarist, Slavac accordionist and Israeli Saxophonist...refugees in New York......sounds intriguing enough for me, I'm there.

Definitely check out Thorpe though, he's ace.


----------



## Sorry. (Nov 30, 2005)

I seeing this lot tomorrow night. Should be great, the album's top (Gypsy Punk Underdog World Strike)


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 2, 2005)

how amazing was that?????    best gig ever and i see a lot of gigs...my feet are still aching and i'm still listening to the cds....


----------



## Sorry. (Dec 2, 2005)

was absolutely superb! Bouncing off the walls I was


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 3, 2005)

link.


----------

